# white flakes in my betta tank



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

when i clean the tank and i scrape the gravel a little with with the hose to get the poo and stuff the water starts to have little flake looking white things floating around, what is that and is that bad?


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

anybody know anything about this? oh and if i wasnt't clear i siphin (sci - fin) with a little tube to get poo out of the gravel and then a bunch of white flakes started floating around in the water


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

what kind of water conditioner do you use?


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

top fin betta water conditioner


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

oh hmm....maybe ur using a lil too much? or try a different conditioner

i know i got white flakes once n i was like what the heck? but i use Stress Coat and i know i've read other people have the same problem with it so what i did was use a lil bit less than it said on the bottle and i havent had the problem anymore.

and make sure to make the water changes when ur suppose to. depending on ur size of gallon, weekly, daily, etc.


----------

